# annoying moult



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 6, 2005)

well im doing my rounds today and i open one of the 1/2 pt polystyrene cups to find a rather large grandis female moulting into sub adulthood. Problem is she doesnt have enough space and is going to mismoult!

So without thinking i grabbed the old skin legs and hold her by them until shes almost out. Then at the final stage she wiggled too much without getting a grip on the skin and was about to fall (so the chance of me reattaching the skin to a new surface with her still gripping on is nil.) So i grabbed her gently by the abdomen.

The most annoying part is the fact that im really busy today and have a drying mantis between my fingers! (this was all typed 1 handed!) Anyway, just thought i'd share so you can laugh at my misfortune/ future good fortune (when shes not dead due to a mismoult laying ooths!)


----------



## Ian (Aug 6, 2005)

lol sheldon, she dont look to happy. Good luck with her anyways....nice typing!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

Good save.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 6, 2005)

fortunatly her legs dried enough now that ive been able attach her to a plant  HORAY!


----------



## Rick (Aug 6, 2005)

Good job!


----------

